# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  دعاء عرفه مستجاب, ولايدور عليه الحول الاوهو مجاب

## ليدي منى

كتبت هالموضوع هنا لاني قريبه منكم وحاسه بمعاناتكم والله يفرج همومنا وغمومنا ويحقق امالنا ومرادنا
حضرت محاضره عن فضل ايام العشر من ذي الحجه وفضل عرفه

وعن الحج وفضله واجره
وتحسرت لاني لم استطيع الذهاب والحمدلله على كل حال
و
هنيئا للحجاج يوم عرفة....يوم المباهاة بهؤلاء الضعفاء الشعث الغبر...ومن سيباهي بهم ؟؟ملك الملوك!!!!!ويشهد ملائكته أنه قد غفر لهم 

جزاهم اجرهم 

ووفاهم الجزاء

ونحن هنا نحمل حسرات وآآآهات ان لم نتكتب مع الحجاج..
أفلا نري ربنا من انفسنا خيرا؟؟؟

هيا بنا ولنتهيأجميعنا غداً لنري ربنا من أنفسنا خيراً
ذكر...دعاء...قرآن.......تسبيح ... إستغفار...تضرع ولجوووووء وتوبة و صيااااااااام 



قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:صوم يوم عرفه احتسب على الله ان يكفر السنه التي قبله والسنه التي بعده

ودعوة الصائم لاترد واي صائم ؟؟؟صائم يوم عرفة


وقال احد الائمه 
دعاء عرفه مسبتجا, ولايدور عليه الحول الاوهو مجاب

فلنجتهد بالدعاء لانفسناولازواجنا ووالدينا ولللمسلمين والمسلمات


واوصيك غاليتي يامن تاخر حملك يامن تاخر زواجك يامن فارقتي زوجك لطلاق او موت او مشاكل يامن تعانين من الحسد اوقلة الرزق او اواواو

غدا فرصتك وفرصتي فلانضيعها
بالسواليف والطبخ او النوم
لنعتزل الاهل ونفرش سجاجيدنا ونلتجا لله بالاستغفار والتسبيح والدعاء
لتبكي عيوننا وقبلها قلوبنا لنفرغ همومنا للواحد الجبار
فنبث له الالام والاوجاع لنخبره عن الاهات والزفرات
فيرحمنا الرحمن
ويلطف بنا اللطيف الخبير
(وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِي فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ )

ولنكثر من قول ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..
فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة, وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي : ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير ) .

اخيرا,, وطلب بسيط
اللي ودها تشكرني بايقونه شكرا فشكرها لي 
دعاءها لي غدا
بالمغفره والرحمه وان يرزقني بالوظيفه اختكم منى

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## ليدي منى

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..
فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة, وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي : ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير ) .

----------


## تسونامي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## or_nahyan

الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## b-noota-90

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## {سكون الليل}

الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## كيشونه

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## طيف..عابر

يا رب يا رزاق ارزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## دموع النور

جزاج الله خير ويارب الله يرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبين

----------


## مها جميرا

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## خفقـــة قلــب

جزااج الله خير 

وربي يغفر لج وللمسلمين والمسلمات ويرزق كل محتاج وظيفه اللهم آمين 

الله يسر امورج ويفرج هم كل مهموم اللهم آمين 

وبارك الله فيج ..

----------


## ليدي منى

الله يجزاكم الجنه

----------


## m-lady

جزاج الله الف خير على هالموضوع اختي

----------


## dalooa7

الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## بنت المسافر

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## مكيااجي

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير 

مشكوره على هالموضوع الي يشجع على الذكر والتسبيح والدعاء

----------


## moonsis

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## uae2040

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..
فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة, وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي : ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير ) .

----------


## موازي حبي

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..

----------


## math

> جزااج الله خير 
> 
> وربي يغفر لج وللمسلمين والمسلمات ويرزق كل محتاج وظيفه اللهم آمين 
> 
> الله يسر امورج ويفرج هم كل مهموم اللهم آمين 
> 
> وبارك الله فيج ..


( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..

----------


## مرايم2000

مشكوووووووووووورة ويزاج الله ألف خير والله يحقق لج كل أمنياتج^_^

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

الله يرزقج باللي تتمنينه

----------


## ×جامعيه×

يزاج الله خير 
الله يرزقج الوظيفة عاجلا غير آجل .. 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## غبووش

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ام فروووسي

يزاج الله خير والله يرزقج بالوظيفة عاجل غير آجل
يا رب

----------


## شحيه_عنيده

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..

----------


## Dmoooa

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..
فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة, وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي : ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير ) .

----------


## كسوله وادلع

الله يرزقج اختي منى بالوظيفه اللي تبينه اللهم امين

----------


## هيااام

جزاك الله خير

----------


## دلع مغرور

جزاااج الله خير

----------


## كيكه حلوهـ

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 
ان شاء الله رب العالمين يرزقج الوظيفة

----------


## @أمـــونة@

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..
فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة, وخير ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي : ( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير ) .

----------


## أمونة الكويت

جزاك الله خير وعسى الله إن شاء الله يوفقك ويرزقك بالوظيفة التي تتمنينها والمكان الذي تتمنينه يااااارب

----------


## فلونة2

( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ) ..
الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## من الخور

> الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## $شيخة$

اللهم ارزق اختنا منى الوظفية وافتح لها باب رزق اللهم امين 
وارزق كل محروم اللهم امين

----------


## أيام وتعدي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

فووووووووووق

فووووووووووق

----------


## afra11

> الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

يارب تحققلج كل امانيج اختى منى وان شاءالله العام القادم تحجين انتى وانا وكل من يريد

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

وربي اجمع بيني وبين فلان..
بنات بليز ادعولي انه ربي يجمعني باللي ف بالي ..واهله يرضون علينا 
بلييييييييييييز بنات محتاااجه دعواتكم
لا تبخلوون علي

اختكم..مريم

----------


## **أمة الله**

يزاج الله خير والله يرزقج الوظيفة عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## ~شــوق روحي~

يزااااج الله خير
وربي يحقق لج الي بخاطرج

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

جزاك الله خيرا

فلنجتهد في الدعاء اليوم

----------


## غـنـاتےَ K

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيئ قدير 

الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الجنة
ويرزقج كل الي تتمنينه

----------


## AL-Doomah

بارك الله فيج وربي يرزقج بالوظيفه الطيبه 

 :Smile:

----------


## إحساس الحب

يزااااج الله خير
و الله يرزق اختنا منى بوظيفه عاجل غير اجل اللهم اميييين

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

لآ أله ألأ ألله وحده لآ شريك له ، له الملك و له ألحمد و هؤ على كل شي قدير


بنأت ، ادعوأ لجدي ألله يشأفيه  :Frown:

----------


## زمردة العين

يزاج الله خير
والله يرزقج الوظيفه عاجلا غيرآجل............آمين

----------


## زهرة الشاطئ

جزاك الله كل خير ورزقني واياك الوظيفة اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييين

----------


## كيمة براتا

امييييييييييييييييين يارب يرزقها

----------

